# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายไฟxenonราคาถูก เกรดเอ หลอดไฟซีน่อนราคาถูก มีประกัน

## xenon001

ขายปลีก-ส่ง ไฟxenonราคาถูก บัลลาสต์ AC35W แบบบาง กันน้ำ สเปคมาตรฐานของ Xenon ในปัจุบัน ไฟxenon แบบ Fast start สเปคดีที่สุดในปัจจุบันเราส่งสินค้าเร็ว ส่งได้ทุกวัน เคลมสินค้าเร็ว ไม่เรื่องมาก สินค้ามีปัญหาเปลี่ยนของใหม่ให้ทันที เราเน้นการให้บริการลูกค้าเป็นเรื่องสำคัญ ได้รับสินค้าแล้วไม่ชอบหรือเหตุผลใดๆ สามารถคืนสินค้า เราคืนเงินให้เต็มจำนวน
เราขายทั้งปลีกและส่ง ท่านที่ต้องการนำไปจำหน่ายต่อ โทร.สอบถามราคาส่งได้ครับ รับประกันการบริการ
โทร.085-0015551,0902421551,ID Line : 0902421551
ติดต่อ เอ ครับ รับสายทุกวันเวลา 08.00-22.00 น.
*ราคาชุดไฟ xenon kit AC35W Slim ประกัน 12 เดือน*
xenon kit AC35W H1,H3,H7,H8,H11,HB3,9005,HB4,9006,H27W,880 ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,200 บาท
xenon kit H4Slide AC35W ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,400 บาท
xenon kit H4Slide Mini + สายรีเลย์แบบ Direct wire ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,600 บาท
xenon kit D2R,D2S,D4S ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,400 บาท
*ราคาชุดไฟ xenon kit AC35W แบบ Fast start ประกัน 18 เดือน*
xenon kit Fast start H1,H3,H7,H8,H11,HB3,9005,HB4,9006,H27W,880 ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,500 บาท
xenon kit Fast start H4Slide  ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,700 บาท
xenon kit Fast start H4Slide Mini + สายรีเลย์แบบ Direct wire ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,900 บาท
xenon kit D2R,D2S,D4S ราคาชุดล่ะ 1,700 บาท
*ราคาชุดไฟ xenon kit มอเตอร์ไซค์ รับประกัน 1 ปี*
xenon kit รุ่นG6 mini พร้อมหลอด H6Slide ราคาชุดล่ะ 850 บาท (พร้อมส่ง EMS)
xenon kit รุ่นG6 mini พร้อมหลอด H4Slide mini ราคาชุดล่ะ 900 บาท (พร้อมส่ง EMS)
*ราคาหลอดไฟ xenon รับประกัน 1 ปี*
หลอด H1,H3,H7,H8,H11,HB3,9005,HB4,9006,H27W,880 ราคาคู่ล่ะ 500 บาท
หลอด H4slide ราคาคู่ล่ะ 700 บาท
หลอด H4slide Min ราคาคู่ล่ะ 900 บาท
หลอด D2R,D2S,D4S ราคาคู่ล่ะ 700 บาท
หลอด H6Slide ราคาคู่ล่ะ 300 บาท
หลอดไฟ Xenon 55W แท้ๆ มีจำหน่ายที่นี่ ที่เดียว
*ราคาบัลลาตส์ไฟ xenon*
บัลลาตส์ xenon AC35WSlim AC35WSlim ราคาคู่ล่ะ 900 บาท (พร้อมส่ง EMS)
บัลลาตส์ xenon Fast start ราคาคู่ล่ะ 1,200 บาท (พร้อมส่ง EMS)
บัลลาตส์ xenon G6 mini ราคาตัวล่ะ 590 บาท (พร้อมส่ง EMS)
บัลลาตส์ xenon AC55W ราคาคู่ล่ะ 1,300 บาท (พร้อมส่ง EMS)
*โทร.085-0015551,0902421551,ID Line : 0902421551*
*ติดต่อ เอ ครับ รับสายทุกวันเวลา 08.00-22.00 น.*

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------

